# Chondral Fracture.



## nikkisgranny (May 8, 2009)

I can never remember the DX for this:

Chondral fracture, patella.


----------



## mbort (May 8, 2009)

I use 733.90 (since this is technically not a bone fracture of the patella)


----------



## nikkisgranny (May 11, 2009)

Thanks. I made a note of it.


----------

